# shed?



## McCarthy D+B (Feb 12, 2010)

I am with everyone else on this one - nothing beats a "hand built" shed. But if you absolutely HAVE to have a manufactured shed - Tuff sheds are hard to beat. They are pretty good quality, as I have seen first hand. I was in the same situation a few years back, and the client didn't want to add time, or extra cost to their project. And they needed a shed BEFORE the addition started. So we went with a Tuff Shed - pretty good stuff in my opinion. Website is tuffshed.com


----------



## The smart way (Sep 9, 2010)

Just finished one built it the old fashion way.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Tuffshed.com you should just put homedepot.com


----------



## jemmincoaster (Sep 28, 2010)

wayne3434 said:


> nice sheds ive convinced her to let me build it. I priced it at about 4900.
> aout1350 for the slab and 3550 for the shed it should take me about 3 full work days to complete.I talked to my architect and he told me i need a survey of the property and permits. The job is in nutley nj. does anyone know the rules for sheds i thought if it was under 100 square feet you didnt need a permit.


Your shed may need to set back at some distance from the property line, fences and buildings, which range from 6 inches to 3 feet or more. Check with your zoning to your needs before you begin building your storage shed.


----------

